# All-Clad Losing Weight?



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

For a while I've suspected that All-Clad pots and pans have been getting thinner and lighter, ertainly compared to my original Masterchef and Ltd. pieces. This page information popped up that seems to support my theory: Cooks Illustrated Bulletin Board: All-Clad's Fluctuating Thickness

*Subject:* All-Clad's Fluctuating Thickness - Are they on a diet?

Hi,

I have been measuring skillets and sauce pans for a number of years and have new measurments.

The original All-Clad Masterchef skillets were:-----------0.145" thick

The original All-Clad LTD sauce pans were:----------------0.135" thick

The original All-Clad Stainless pans were:----------------0.100" thick

All-Clad updated their line about 10 years ago, the pans have lost weight since then. There was also a brief sighting of All-Clad MysteryChef pans at 0.140 in 2005.

The original All-Clad MC-2 pans were:-----------------0.134 to 0.120 thick

The original Cop-R-Core pans were:--------------------0.072 to 0.075" thick

The newest updates created two new lines.

The original French Skillets are:---------------------0.082 to 0.095 thick

The original Brushed Stainless pans are:--------------0.1093 to 0.110" thick
So much for the concept that five layer are a lot thicker than three layers.

The All-Clad LTD pans, strangely, have new thicknesses depending on style.

All-Clad LTD Skillets are:----------------------------0.130" thick

All-Clad LTD Sauce Pans are:--------------------------0.140" thick

I still prefer the Masterchef original which goes into the dishwasher every time. The best value is obviously the MysteryChef line, but then you'll have to go the Minneapolis to find it.

Shel


----------



## jenyfari (Jan 19, 2007)

Thanks for posting this. It's interesting to see the changes. 

I wonder whether it is a cost saving measure (which is most likely) or whether All Clad have found through studies that the thickness (whether making it thicker or thinner) makes a difference in the effectiveness of the pot or pan.


----------

